# MKIV Golf Rear Seat Stuck



## hyperstate (Mar 12, 2003)

I think the hook to the latch is broken. Now, I can't fold the seat down - it's suck. Has anyone experience this before? I don't know what to do.


----------



## Snowman46919 (Mar 31, 2009)

Bump... same thing in my jetta.


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

I bet if you pull up on the seat release lever at the top it will move up and down easily...

Basically, it's a plastic handle with a long plastic barbed plastic hook at the end that pulls up on the mechanism.

You have to peel back the rear felt to get to the inside of the seat where you can see the mechanism. Just peel back the corner ~8", snip off the old barbed tip, pull it out, go to the dealer, buy a new one, and push it back in.

pretty easy fix once you know what's going on.


----------



## Snowman46919 (Mar 31, 2009)

Your right but I get the distinct feeling that its an easy fix on the golf while on my jetta I will be doing this :banghead: I suppose I will open up the bentley pdf but there are so many pages to go through haha.


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

Snowman46919 said:


> Your right but I get the distinct feeling that its an easy fix on the golf while on my jetta I will be doing this :banghead: I suppose I will open up the bentley pdf but there are so many pages to go through haha.


I bet they're very similar.

Downside is that you'll have to crawl around in the trunk to get to that rear felt spot.

If the latch broke there is no way to fold the seat forward from the cabin.


----------



## Snowman46919 (Mar 31, 2009)

I am just wondering if the release isnt behind part of the trunk frame.

... 
yeah looks like i wont be able to get to it very easily.


----------



## hyperstate (Mar 12, 2003)

Snowman46919 said:


> I am just wondering if the release isnt behind part of the trunk frame.
> 
> ...
> yeah looks like i wont be able to get to it very easily.



Whao! Awesome post. Thanks so much. I'll give it a go over the weekend! 

Sorry for the late response. I've been traveling and moving


----------



## Snowman46919 (Mar 31, 2009)

Did you have any luck?


----------

